# 1990 240sx coupe //swap//conversion



## Turbo_SR20 (Aug 26, 2004)

hi iam 16 years old and i have a 1990 240sx coupe and i wanan do a sr20 swap and a s13 conversion on it how much money am i look at on the swap and conversion...also is it betetr to do a red top swap or black top swap thank you for all of your opinions


----------



## dannyca13 (Aug 25, 2004)

well your lookin at approximately 1000 for the front end conversion, and 3000 for a front clip if your doing the swap yourself. that doesnt include the cost of a paint job, and the 3000 might not cover the cost of all the ancillary stuff needed to get it running. though i did an install from a front clip and only needed fluids to complete the job. if your planning on having a shop do it add a few thousand dollars for labor. hope this helps and good luck if you're really serious about getting it done.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

$1000? What do all these parts normally sell for in the US?
2xfenders, bonnet, front bar, front intrusion bar, indicators, corner lights, headlights, headlight brackets and paint.


----------



## dannyca13 (Aug 25, 2004)

850-950 is about what ive seen in or near san diego, and thats with no shipping ie. local pick up. As for the paint job I dont really know any good places but when i do my front end I'm gonna do the whole car since my current paint job is trying to run away from my car.


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

yeah ur lookin at 850 to 1000 on the conversion, don't just get the motorset go that extra step and get the clip (like was pointed out)


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Joel said:


> $1000? What do all these parts normally sell for in the US?
> 2xfenders, bonnet, front bar, front intrusion bar, indicators, corner lights, headlights, headlight brackets and paint.


something complete like that you could fetch quite a bit of cash. I'm guessing you could double your money on it after shipping cost factored in. Just gotta find the right buyer thats all. I'm in the market for some vegemite mate.. I need about 150 kilos though. I'm going to make the worlds first koala bear army made entirely out of vegemite!


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> something complete like that you could fetch quite a bit of cash. I'm guessing you could double your money on it after shipping cost factored in. Just gotta find the right buyer thats all. I'm in the market for some vegemite mate.. I need about 150 kilos though. I'm going to make the worlds first koala bear army made entirely out of vegemite!


Vegemite? Ah Yank-Sack  Every American vistior I've given it to has nearly rolled over and died


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Still, When we built the last batch of clubmans we had 4 S13 Silvia front ends (sans engine, loom, steering colum, Radiator and switches) we got rid of them for $250 AUS (around $170USD) each, there was a Complete S13 front end inc lights fenders, bonnet....

Next time I should send 'em over to the states instead of going to the scap metal dealer........the problem is getting a contact over there if you wanna export this kind of stuff....


----------



## jounin (Aug 23, 2004)

i would go with the engine first(3000) then youll need a clutch, fuel pump, air filter, downpipe, exhaust, new plug, etc...... and then throw out your stock side mount and buy a front mount intercooler.


----------

